# Slabbed Red Maple Burl Log



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is an urban harvest log that I recently slabbed to 2" thick slabs. The average length is 90" and the widest area is 36". This is some superb Red Maple burl which extends to the pith and is better than some Big Leaf burl that I have purchased in the past. I thought you guys would enjoy this. In the photobucket folder there is also a video showing a slabbing of one of the pieces. This will dry 3 months than be kiln dried.

slideshow
http://w199.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw199.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Faa318%2FSawmillnc%2Fc9294e26.pbw

the slabbing
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

Kyle, you are the Slab Man! Those really look nice; can't wait to see pix of them dried and planed.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd like to see some pictures of them carved into a gunstock! Don't you love opening a log and finding treasure like this? When I was in college one of the girls I saw on campus had a tee shirt that said: "You have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find a Prince!"

I love your Lucas Mill. As soon as I make some money with my bandsaw, I'm going to build a chainsaw mill and frame to cut large walnut stumps into gunstocks. right now I can cut a 34" wide log with the throat of the saw opening to 29 1/2 inches. I've got 5 walnut trees in my woods that I'll have to split the butt log and stump to get them on my sawmill. I'm waiting to cut them till I can handle the wide stuff.


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Scott! The figure in this log was spectacular and the camera doesn't do justice because of the bright light.


----------

